# looking for 16" ALUMINUM frame kid's bike



## guppie (Jan 26, 2004)

I've tried my 2 LBS and no luck. My son is outgrowing his 12" ToysRUs bike. I'd rather not go back to TRU/Walmart bike again b/c they are so damn heavy! I think kids would get a much better benefit from aluminum frames...

Crazy how a 16" kids bike weighs 30 lbs.

Any ideas? I've searched all over the net and only see the Spec HotRod for $200.

Any input much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

There's Norco. They have even more choices in 20" kids MTB's. And Kona has a kick butt 20" DJ bike.


----------



## paulys_tx (Jul 14, 2007)

I just got my 3 year old a 16' Specialized Hotrock. Alu frame and alloy wheels with stainless spokes. He had never ridden any of the cheap bikes we got for him and we wento the LBS to look for me and he jumped on it and started riding it around the store. Needless to say I bought it and now I cant get him off of it.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

....


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Mirra Co...probably the best al 16 inch on the market.

This is not your little brother's sidewalk bike. The Mirraco Project 16 is a serious street and park bike for riders from 4 to 9 or 10 years old, or anyone who just isn't strong enough to throw around a heavy steel BMX bike. At 18 pounds, the Project 16b definitely tips the scales in your favor. USA MSRP: $660










https://www.mirrabikeco.com/bikes_project_16.html

Frame Project Series Alloy 16in., 6061 T6, 16.5in. Top Tube
Fork MirraCo Full Crmo
Headset FPD 1-1/8in. Integrated headset w/ 15mm cap
Crankset Lightweight 3-Piece Crmo 152mm
BB Set Euro BB / 4 Sealed bearing, 48 spline 19mm hollow axle
Sprocket M3 Alloy 25t
Freewheel Cassette 9T cog
Chain KMC Z610
Pedals Wellgo Magnesium Jr. 9/16in. w/ molded pins, Crmo axles
Handlebar M3 2-pc 6061-T6 Alloy, 150mm 5.9 " tall, anodized
Stem M3 Downside CNC Alloy Aheadset 1-1/8in.
Grips Odyssey Dash Mini w/ flange
Saddle M3 Jr. 7mm rails
Seat Post M3 Alloy 31.8mm
Seat Clamp M3 alloy 28.6mm
Front Hub Alloy 28H 2 sealed bearings, 3/8in. Crmo axle
Rear Hub Alloy Cassette sealed bearings 28H, 3/8in. Crmo axle / RHD
Rims Alloy 16in. 28H black anodized
Spokes Stainless black, 15g
Tires Maxxis Hookworm 16in.x1.95in., 110 PSI
Pegs/Acc. Colony One-Way 7005 heat -treated alloy, 1 pair for 3/8in. axles
Rotor SST with SST upper & lower cables
Brakes Diatech 997 U-Brake rear w/ grey soft compound pads
Brake Lever Tektro 289 alloy w/ adjuster


----------

